# Need to negotiate yearly loyalty discount with Virgin Media.



## Up Rovers (7 May 2019)

Its that time of year again when I need to ring Virgin Media about loyalty discount.

Has anyone called them recently to see if they are giving any deals?  Forewarned is forearmed   I don't want to move from them but just threaten to do so each year to get a loyalty discount.


----------



## RedOnion (7 May 2019)

Strangely, I was just talking about this with my aunt earlier.
I usually do it for her, but she looked after herself about a month ago (probably tired waiting for me to do it!!). 25% off her monthly.
The bit that surprised me was usually I called the loyalty team in Limerick, but she managed this through their usual customer service number.

Have a look at new customer offers so you've a target in your mind for negotiation.


----------



## Coldwarrior (8 May 2019)

I just have broadband with them, got it for 44 for 9 months then up to 56 for final 3 months. There's a big thread on boards.ie outlining the different discounts people have got: https://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2057206058


----------



## Frank (11 May 2019)

did the dance about 6 months ago 

they mentioned I had done this a few times now. 

Got my discount but it was harder work this time.

Will probably have to actually change next time.

Pity they won't just do a price all the time


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 May 2019)

At the 12th hour I got a discount, I'd already cancelled the TV though.


----------



## HollyBud (13 May 2019)

I rang them as loyalty discount expired, I have only TV, Sports and multi room costing €98 per month. They reduced this to €62 for 12 months, no haggling necessary..


----------



## syndrome777 (20 Aug 2019)

Coldwarrior said:


> I just have broadband with them, got it for 44 for 9 months then up to 56 for final 3 months. There's a big thread on boards.ie outlining the different discounts people have got: https://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2057206058


we got the same deal, but we have the fastest broadban od 500 I think so our prices are maybe a few eures on top of your deal. But still great, when you work it out you get the sam ediscount as the new customers.


----------



## Frank (17 Oct 2019)

just got a mail from virgin they are putting up prices again 
Getting shocking dear this BB TV and phone


----------



## Coldwarrior (17 Oct 2019)

Same here, just in time as my 9 month discount is nearly up.


----------



## qwerty5 (18 Oct 2019)

I gave up the last year as Siro was available in my area. It's €25 a month for the first 6 months and €50 thereafter. 
After a year they reduce your speed for some reason but after the year I'll ring virgin and see what their deals are for new customers.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Oct 2019)

Frank said:


> just got a mail from virgin they are putting up prices again
> Getting shocking dear this BB TV and phone



Didn't get any notification yet, do you have any details of the increase please.  They are quite hit and miss on their notifications.  I see they are changing their telephone charges https://www.virginmedia.ie/nongeo?cm_item=vm_ie&cmid=211109&CMP=eow_1871735


----------



## Zebedee (18 Oct 2019)

+3.50 pm on bb. Didnt get any other notification.


----------



## Frank (20 Oct 2019)

*CONTRACT CHANGE*​*Hello,*​





The price of your broadband is going up in 2020​





We're getting in touch to let you know that from 1st January 2020 the price of your broadband will increase by €3.50 a month.

To help you understand what this means FAQ's are available at [broken link removed].​





Calls to Non Geographic numbers will become part of your home phone bundle​





Following a regulatory change, calls to some Non Geographic numbers (those beginning with 1850, 1890, 0818 and 076) will become part of your inclusive home phone minutes. Currently calls to these numbers are not included in your home phone bundle. Out of bundle charges for calls to 1850 numbers will also change.

For more information on these changes and how to get in touch if you've got questions visit [broken link removed]. This change will take effect on 28th November 2019.​





So what happens next?​





We really hope that you’ll continue to enjoy your Virgin Media package, however, you can change or cancel your service because of the broadband price change by giving us 30 days notice. You can do this without penalty any time before your effective date of January 7th 2020. Simply call us on 1908 and a member of our team will be happy to help you.​





The information in this communication is correct as of August 27th 2019 so if you have made any changes to your account since this date, this may no longer be relevant for you.​


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Oct 2019)

Very smart.  The Regulator makes them tow the line on over the top call charges so coincidentally they increase their broadband charges


----------



## gnf_ireland (20 Oct 2019)

This is exactly the issue that all Virgin customers, myself included, are facing where the network is not open access to other retailers. SIRO and openeir sell to most commercial retail operators, and therefore you can easily switch every year with no loss in service. As far as I know Sky have recently signed up with SIRO, so anyone on SIRO can switch from Vodafone to Sky (and others) just by making the phone call. Because Virgin's network is only available to Virgin, we all have to endure this annual increases of in excess of 7% for the last few years.
Love them or hate them - the sooner openeir roll out their urban FTTH programme the happier I will be. I will gladly say goodbye to Virgin and their annual price increase. At least, if other operators do it, I can immediately switch to someone else.

Just checked the companies currently using SIRO (in the interest of fairness)
Digiweb, Sky, Vodafone, Airwire, Carnore broadband, Kerry broadband, Rocket broadband, Westnet, Pure telecom, Nova broadband


----------

